# When is comb honey granulating?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's called chunk honey. I've always bottled most of mine up this way. I sell it for a premium price when I have it. All honey granulates eventually and chunk honey is no exception. You have to be a bit more gentle reliquifiying it. Some people heat the honey so it will granulate less. I never have. It's a good idea to freeze the comb honey first so there won't be any wax moths hatch later.


----------

